# burn out gto...MINE!!!



## Shakez05GTOChick (Dec 6, 2005)

http://rapidshare.de/files/8797349/MOV02671.MPG.html


What ya think?


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

atta girl !!!


----------



## Shakez05GTOChick (Dec 6, 2005)

did it work... i mean is there a better way to to that... if so i am going to send it to you


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

arty:


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

oh no, I just downloaded it, rapidshare is the best way to share videos.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

burrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrn, burrn. CHIRP! lol


----------



## Shakez05GTOChick (Dec 6, 2005)

lol... yay it worked.... good right?


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

I need to install a line lock before i go to the track in the spring, 

It's been so long since i've tried to do a standing burn out that i'm afraid i'll screw it up, and i don't want to be THAT GUY that stalls it at the staging area!


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

pretty good, yeah!


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

Rob in CT said:


> I need to install a line lock before i go to the track in the spring,
> 
> It's been so long since i've tried to do a standing burn out that i'm afraid i'll screw it up, and i don't want to be THAT GUY that stalls it at the staging area!



you wussy !!! Rev er to 3k, pop the clutch, gently hit the brake til the car stops moving and hold it at 4-4500. nice, smooth, even burnout to get the tires hot and sticky!


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

<<<< Getting old.....hehe

I got spoiled with the Camaro being an auto, Burnouts easy, i'm worried about the stopping...haha


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

oh thats beyond easy! when your done smoking em, just push the clutch in. simple as that.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Screw popping the clutch and destroying rear brake pads and hot spotting rotors, I've got line loc on my car and I love it. It's simple to install and I have one in stock! :cheers


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

that requires money, one burnout wont hurt the pads.


-much-


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

big_mike said:


> that requires money, one burnout wont hurt the pads.
> 
> 
> -much-


One, who the hell goes to the track and only warms up the tires once? Your killin me Mike......


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

I was talking on the street. So if I kill ya, can I have the car?

I promise to take GOOD care of it, with a 17psi ProCharger! Just add it to your current setup. We are talking like 2500hp !!!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

big_mike said:


> I was talking on the street. So if I kill ya, can I have the car?
> 
> I promise to take GOOD care of it, with a 17psi ProCharger! Just add it to your current setup. We are talking like 2500hp !!!


...... Fatbitch got her Christmas present early today  ....... gonna do the install tomorrow night! :cheers


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

same thing we already discussed?


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

big_mike said:


> same thing we already discussed?


I don't remember......


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

you know it was the ******** with the upgraded ********* and the ******* to go along with the **********.

Or did you get the *********?


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

What the hell? Who put a word filter on ********* ? 


DAMMIT !!!

Somebody put a word filter on steve's mods !!!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

big_mike said:


> What the hell? Who put a word filter on ********* ?
> 
> 
> DAMMIT !!!
> ...


It's ******* with a ******* ****** ****** and **** ****** ******!


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

SEE !!! Its filtered !! We gotta get ahold of 05GTO about this one.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

you guys are sad. 




Funny






but sad.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

hehe


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Yeah, but I'm actually typing stuff out in code, pm me Big Mike and we'll see if it's what we discussed.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

done.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

told you guys the fab shop was having some dificuulty do you need a sponcered hand for help????


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Maybe... I have to figure some stuff out, and then she gets another tune this Saturday (weather permitting) should get me that 10!!!! 
P.S. I'm gonna start on it tonight! (Don't tell Danielle)


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

at just might have to stop by


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

gah the way you guys are about drag racing... better bring some shop towels to clean up the jizzum after you guys are done .. :rofl: :willy: arty:


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

you mean MORE towels? lol


----------



## fat nick (Aug 21, 2005)

When I went to download it this is what it came up with:

http://www.blackpeoplemeet.com/?t=GGC18105

:rofl:


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

black is where its at, if you want a freaky sheets chic !!!

although I have been pure vanilla all my life.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2005)

ummm... HAHAHAHAHAHAHAA .... :willy: arty:


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2005)

hehe


----------



## BlownGTO (Dec 9, 2005)

Very Nice!


----------

